# KLH model 17 Drivers



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a pair of KLH model 17's with okay condition drivers, new capacitors that I installed, and I painted the front baffle and put new grill cloth on the frame to make them look more up to date. I resealed the drivers into the box with some foam gasket as well. I bought them for $10 for the pair and put maybe $20 into them.


I am considering replacing the drivers with more modern ones to get better bass response. Additionally, the coil seems to rub when they are removed from the box and pushed in and out gently. I am not sure whether this is due to an extremely low xmax and I pushed them past their bounds when I was rebuilding the set (despite being gentle). There seems to be a slight bass distortion. I am running them on my ep1500. I was wondering if anyone knew the current klh 17 frequency range? They seem to have better bass response than my technics but I wouldnt mind getting some CV style bass.

I am considering using a set of pro audio 10's. I like the idea of using these boxes for my speaker building because of the fact that the box is fairly beat up cosmetically but I will probably restore the outside finish at some point, and the boxes weigh around 20 lbs each with the stock drivers which for a pair of small bookshelves is promising.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be careful to be sure that the drivers you are selecting are suited to your enclosure. Plug the driver parameters into a sealed speaker box modeler and see if it will work. That won't ensure that it will match well with the crossover and tweeter though. Otherwise, it is likely that a 10" woofer for the vintage AR loudspeakers will work. I'd suggest the Advent woofer, but with its 12" steel frame it likely won't fit.

http://abtechservices.com/

Check out the 10" woofer for the AR 2, 2X, 2AX, 5, 8, 12, 14, 38S, 48B, 48S, 48BX, 48BXI, 90, LST2.


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

jackfish said:


> I would be careful to be sure that the drivers you are selecting are suited to your enclosure. Plug the driver parameters into a sealed speaker box modeler and see if it will work. That won't ensure that it will match well with the crossover and tweeter though. Otherwise, it is likely that a 10" woofer for the vintage AR loudspeakers will work. I'd suggest the Advent woofer, but with its 12" steel frame it likely won't fit.
> 
> http://abtechservices.com/
> 
> Check out the 10" woofer for the AR 2, 2X, 2AX, 5, 8, 12, 14, 38S, 48B, 48S, 48BX, 48BXI, 90, LST2.


Okay ill try that. The existing crossover and tweeter are a very simple design. I dont remember which size caps I put in but they just wire straight into the tweeter really, the 10" woofer is not crossed. The box is filled with pink fiberglass. I figure if I knew the upper range of the stock 10, lower range of the stock tweeter I could just pick a decent 10 with some good bass.


----------

